# Furnace Pipe Sizing



## pbennison (24 d ago)

New to this size heating system. Furnace is a Weil-McClain cga-6-spdn 175000 BTU. The house is about 3400 square feet with three levels.

Bought this house from the bank and it was winterized and (in my opinion) not done very well. They basically cut the supply and return lines and capped them off. There are two zones, actually not sure if they are zones or not, but definitely two separate supplies and returns.

I am confused about the size of the piping. The supply outlet is about 1.5 inches and the return is the same. On the supply it has two branches with circulator pumps. One branch is 1.25 inches, the other 1 inch. The system is missing pipe between the furnace and the 2 supply and 2 return main cast iron pipe. TThe main pipes are cast and look to be about 4 inches in diameter and they reduce in size as they branch out to the radiators, which seems normal to me. However, they are reduced to 2 inches and I assume further reduced to 1.25, 1 and 1.5 to connect to the furnace. 

I will try and post some pics. I don’t own the house yet so just trying to do some homework before I go ahead and try to tackle this.

Is this normal?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Did you ask your master? It’s his job to teach you.

Pleas follow forum rules and post an intro. How much time in the trade, new construction, service…. That sort of stuff.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

If you start messing with a system like that and you don’t know what you are doing, you’ll be lucky if you only get away the property damage you are about to cause when you “tackle,” this. 
You may get badly hurt or hurt someone else. 

Please hire a licensed contractor with expertise in this type of work.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill come work on it. We'll learn together. 😂


----------



## pbennison (24 d ago)

Geez. What a great helpful Forum this is. I have been on numerous Forums in the past asking for advice, criticism, ideas etc. I have both offered and taken advice, criticism, etc. I thought that was they were all about, i.e. helping one another out with this great thing called the internet. 

I did a google search for "Plumbing Forms", this was one of the first hits so I thought this would be a nice place to bounce things off people, But, I guess this is a "Professional" Forum.

Sorry to bother all you "Professionals". I will move on to somewhere else.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Now go away or I will taunt you a second time.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I didn’t spend many years in school, $$$$$ to get and keep educated, learning how to size pipe for various plumbing systems just to tell you how to do my job for free. Plumbing is how I pay my bills and how I pay my employees, now if I told you how to do my job that would be stupid. 

Just like your barber doesn’t cut your hair for free, the kid who mows my lawn doesn’t do it for free, and that hooker doesn’t…
well you should get my point.


----------



## pbennison (24 d ago)

OpenSights said:


> Did you ask your master? It’s his job to teach you.
> 
> Pleas follow forum rules and post an intro. How much time in the trade, new construction, service…. That sort of stuff.


Sorry, I did not see the rules.


----------



## pbennison (24 d ago)

jakewilcox said:


> If you start messing with a system like that and you don’t know what you are doing, you’ll be lucky if you only get away the property damage you are about to cause when you “tackle,” this.
> You may get badly hurt or hurt someone else.
> 
> Please hire a licensed contractor with expertise in this type of work.


FWIW. I am a licensed Professional Engineer with a Bachelors degree in Mechanical Engineering. I have done numerous systems and have experience. No, I am not going to cause property damage, hurt myself or anyone else.

Get over yourself.


----------



## pbennison (24 d ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Ill come work on it. We'll learn together. 😂


I bet you do comedy when you are not doing plumbing.😂


----------



## pbennison (24 d ago)

jakewilcox said:


> Now go away or I will taunt you a second time.


Intelligent reply, idiot.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

pbennison said:


> FWIW. I am a licensed Professional Engineer with a Bachelors degree in Mechanical Engineering.


This explains why you need help.


----------



## pbennison (24 d ago)

Logtec said:


> I didn’t spend many years in school, $$$$$ to get and keep educated, learning how to size pipe for various plumbing systems just to tell you how to do my job for free. Plumbing is how I pay my bills and how I pay my employees, now if I told you how to do my job that would be stupid.
> 
> Just like your barber doesn’t cut your hair for free, the kid who mows my lawn doesn’t do it for free, and that hooker doesn’t…
> well you should get my point.


Then that should be made clear on this forum. I have seen plenty of questions like mine. 

As I stated before I have been educated as well. I like to share my knowledge.


----------



## pbennison (24 d ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> This explains why you need help.





TerryTotoSucks said:


> This explains why you need help.


And I make a hell of a lot more $$$$$$$$$ than you do.........................

Plumbing is a side gig for me. Its plumbing......not rocket science........................you fool....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

pbennison said:


> And I make a hell of a lot more $$$$$$$$$ than you do.........................
> 
> Plumbing is a side gig for me. Its plumbing......not rocket science........................you fool....


I make enough not to need a “ side gig “ 

You’re the fool asking for help. 

Bye Bish…..


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

pbennison said:


> And I make a hell of a lot more $$$$$$$$$ than you do.........................


its Funny how you make so much money but you need help from us dirty blue collar scum bags.
it’s not rocket science.


----------



## pbennison (24 d ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I make enough not to need a “ side gig “
> 
> You’re the fool asking for help.
> 
> Bye Bish…..


A side gig for myself you idiot. Yes, I am a fool asking for help on this "Professional" forum. See the oxymoron there, with the emphasis on "Moron"?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

pbennison said:


> Plumbing is a side gig for me. Its plumbing......not rocket science........................you fool....


working in the plumbing section at Home Depot must be a great side gig, do you do Uber to?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

pbennison said:


> A side gig for myself you idiot. Yes, I am a fool asking for help on this "Professional" forum. See the oxymoron there, with the emphasis on "Moron"?


You don’t read and comprehend very well. 

That explains your entire situation.

Bye bish


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

See what a total dumbass you are and a liar ?


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

So, you think name calling will make it better? Nice. 

So, if you are a PE, then you will recall those classes in college and the questions on the exam about ethics, and specifically doing work that you aren’t qualified for. This type of work is that; you aren’t qualified. 

Even if I was inclined to give you advice for free, I still couldn’t trust you to follow it because you clearly can’t follow directions, as in those of this forum.

So, go back to calculating the condenser sizes, specifying fasteners, or what ever it is that you do, and hire someone who is qualified with all of that big-boy engineer money you make.


----------



## pbennison (24 d ago)

Logtec said:


> its Funny how you make so much money but you need help from us dirty blue collar scum bags.
> it’s not rocket science.
> [/QUO





jakewilcox said:


> So, you think name calling will make it better? Nice.
> 
> So, if you are a PE, then you will recall those classes in college and the questions on the exam about ethics, and specifically doing work that you aren’t qualified for. This type of work is that; you aren’t qualified.
> 
> ...


I will delete my account. I should have done more research on this forum, which I would have seen where you all have mocked, ridiculed and bullied others like myself looking for advice. There are thousands of forums out there that people are willing to share their expertise.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

pbennison said:


> I will delete my account. I should have done more research on this forum, which I would have seen where you all have mocked, ridiculed and bullied others like myself looking for advice. There are thousands of forums out there that people are willing to share their expertise.


sorry we hurt your feelings, on the bright side there will be a participation trophy waiting for you at your safe space.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

pbennison said:


> I will delete my account. I should have done more research on this forum, which I would have seen where you all have mocked, ridiculed and bullied others like myself looking for advice. There are thousands of forums out there that people are willing to share their expertise.


Your wish is my command sultan of numbers and confuser of all things practical.

thread closed.


----------

